# Toronto Open Summer '09



## Sa967St (May 15, 2009)

TOS! 


> canadianCUBING is pleased to announce the Toronto Open, Summer 2009 speedcubing competition. The competition will be held on June 27th, 2009, at Seneca College's Residence and Conference Centre, which is located at 1750 Finch Ave. East, Toronto, Ontario, Canada M2J 2X5.
> 
> Events:
> Magic
> ...



registration is here

if you're coming, add it as an event on facebook if you want 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/event.php?eid=87480363286&ref=nf


----------



## JustinJ (May 15, 2009)

Yaaaaay  I'm not really into minx, but it'll be cool to see  I hope to see everyone there!


----------



## abr71310 (May 16, 2009)

Not doing BLD purely because it'll be after exams and I'll be too brain dead...
Plus I want to learn M2 before my debut in BLD in competitions begins. 

Hmm, but I will def. try to get into 4x4x4 if I can find a way to fix mine before the competition date.

I'll be selling cans of CRC at the venue (and offering samples!!) to cubers who would like to experience the awesomeness that is CRC. 

still, though, I'm in for 3x3x3, OH, and 2x2x2 for sure. see y'all there!


----------



## Neo63 (May 18, 2009)

aww my parents just told me im not allowed to go :'( probably because I just bought the V-cube set....bad timing

Michael, you can borrow my Mefferts 4x4 if you want, its pretty good, i got 1:07 on it


----------



## Tortin (May 18, 2009)

Cool. This is before I leave for vacation.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 18, 2009)

Chyesssss, there's like... a 90% chance I'll be there. ^.^


----------



## elimescube (May 18, 2009)

It's highly likely I will be in attendance.



abr71310 said:


> I'll be selling cans of CRC at the venue (and offering samples!!) to cubers who would like to experience the awesomeness that is CRC.



I'm hoping you have also used Jig-a-Loo on your cubes. What are the differences between CRC and Jig-a-Loo? There's no risk of a bizarre chemical reaction occurring between the two is there? Perhaps I ask too many questions; considering I could easily just dedicate one particular DIY to CRC and perhaps mix the two lubes in my kitchen sink...

Anyway. How much for a can, Sir?


----------



## Sa967St (May 18, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I'll be selling cans of CRC at the venue (and offering samples!!) to cubers who would like to experience the awesomeness that is CRC.


but Canadians are supposed to use Jig-a-loo


----------



## abr71310 (May 22, 2009)

elimescube said:


> It's highly likely I will be in attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll sell em for $5 CAD since I got em for cheaper (transportation costs from New Hampshire?? ), is that alright? (I'll have 3 - 4 after I trade Justin).

As for the "mix", I find that CRC and Jig-A-Loo both have the same familiar stink when you first apply it, but that CRC definitely lasts longer than Jig-A-Loo on just-made cubes. I tested this theory longitudinally when I built my other two type Cs -- I sprayed every piece and the core individually and used both cubes pretty heavily for about three weeks , and I found that the CRC one is still spinning pretty quickly (the film is slowly wearing down), but the one with Jig-a-loo is inconsistent now with the areas in which it can turn well.

I've never tried using both in one cube, but i think by accident I did that to an older Type A I've had since I started cubing -- nothing major happened since after I checked both chemical compositions I found out that there were only subtle differences in the makeup that they shouldn't affect one another too badly.



Sa967St said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be selling cans of CRC at the venue (and offering samples!!) to cubers who would like to experience the awesomeness that is CRC.
> ...



Heh, well, I suppose, but I'd really not like to pay like $6.93 a can when I can buy the same volume of CRC for $1.86 USD.

Just personal preference is all -- besides, Justin even told me that CRC works great after i let him lube one of his Eastsheens with CRC... in fact he's TRADING me a 2x2x2 ES for some cans.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 22, 2009)

Hmmm...there's a small, like 10% chance that I'll be able to make it...


----------



## JustinJ (May 22, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Just personal preference is all -- besides, Justin even told me that CRC works great after i let him lube one of his Eastsheens with CRC... in fact he's TRADING me a 2x2x2 ES for some cans.



:confused: I never lubed an ES with CRC, I lubed the type D we traded for. Which was amazing afterwards, btw. 

On topic: Michael, I'm probably going to need to borrow one of your Edisons if you don't mind, mine had another "incident" at school today.

Is it strange that there's only one person signed up so far who hasn't been at a competition yet? Or is that normal for this early?


----------



## Sa967St (May 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Hmmm...there's a small, like 10% chance that I'll be able to make it...


 yay!


Yalow said:


> Is it strange that there's only one person signed up so far who hasn't been at a competition yet? Or is that normal for this early?


 nah, it's normal


----------



## abr71310 (May 24, 2009)

Yalow said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Just personal preference is all -- besides, Justin even told me that CRC works great after i let him lube one of his Eastsheens with CRC... in fact he's TRADING me a 2x2x2 ES for some cans.
> ...



Wow ROFL epic fail, sorry I thought you lubed a 2x2x2 with CRC... must have been your can of Jig-A-Loo that I replaced with CRC in my memory 

STILL, CRC = epic win. 



Yalow said:


> On topic: Michael, I'm probably going to need to borrow one of your Edisons if you don't mind, mine had another "incident" at school today.



Yeah, I figured... I need to find some replacement edison stickers, I refuse to use Cubesmith stickers on the awesomeness of an edison. :\


ON TOPIC: I might be selling a DianSheng also, if my brother isn't taking it... it'll be NIB, probably like $8 or so, since it's the newer one, not the ones you get on eBay or C4Y, I think it's the 444... my aunt sent it to me, so I was like meh, let's sell it. xD (I personally don't like the colour scheme).

and now I want another edison cube... >< (I gotta reconsider lubing my edisons before the comp...?)


----------



## Tortin (May 24, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> ON TOPIC: I might be selling a DianSheng also, if my brother isn't taking it... it'll be NIB, probably like $8 or so, since it's the newer one, not the ones you get on eBay or C4Y, I think it's the 444... my aunt sent it to me, so I was like meh, let's sell it. xD (I personally don't like the colour scheme).



I'll buy it if you plan on selling.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 24, 2009)

Tortin said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > Yalow said:
> ...


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Hmmm...there's a small, like 10% chance that I'll be able to make it...



TAKE ME WITH YOU!!!  jk

I can go if my parents don't mind me going. But they already agreed to nationals so I'm not sure if they'll let me.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 24, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...there's a small, like 10% chance that I'll be able to make it...
> ...


I'd like to go to this more than nationals.
a) so I can actually qualify 
b) Canada's just an awesome place
c) It's closer
d) Did I mention that Canada's an awesome place?


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 24, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



agreed (to canada being awesome). but there might be competition this summer in north NJ, so I can try to qualify there. if not, TOS is another option 

I still need to prequalify for MM, 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5. the only thing I qualify for at the moment is magic


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 24, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


The only things I qualify for are Magic and 3x3OH; ha
I'll probably be going to TOS, def not nats.


----------



## abr71310 (May 31, 2009)

LOL Canadian competitions are gunna get epically saturated with American competitors (not that it's a bad thing, I just find that pretty funny).


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 1, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Canadian competitions are gunna get epically saturated with American competitors



Okay, I'll bite. Why? 

I would actually guess the opposite. As of today the border changes are in effect. You now need a passport to even drive across, which will hinder chances of cross border competitors on either side for a while. 

Add to that healthy cube communities such as KOII, and a lot of cubers have enough competitions in their own areas that the need to come up seems less and less every month. Which is unfortunate as it is always nice to have a mix of cubers to make a competition more enjoyable.


----------



## Kian (Jun 1, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



you're a long way from qualifying for OH. where did you get that? A standard is 30, B is 40, you're over a minute in competition.

on topic: I would like to go make it to a Canadian competition sometime, but this probably won't be it with Safe Haven being the week before. We shall see.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kian said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


My thoughts exactly, on both matters.
I though the qualifying time for OH was 50s, which I could easily pull off.
Saturday, my competition, I did horridly in all events; don't pay attention to that. I didn't even use my cube for OH.

As for TOS, I'm thinking the same thing; SafeHaven should be enough to last me a while.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 1, 2009)

There will be another competition at the end of July in the Toronto area, too. I encourage you both (and any others) to come up for that, since you can't make it to June's comp. We always treat our US guests well.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 1, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> There will be another competition at the end of July in the Toronto area, too. I encourage you both (and any others) to come up for that, since you can't make it to June's comp. We always treat our US guests well.


That works a lot better. I'll be there. Like a 50% chance as of now.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 1, 2009)

july = better = me coming


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 2, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> july = better = me coming


wanna pick me up? ;p


----------



## pixelguy (Jun 2, 2009)

My son is already excited to attend....(7-year old Christian) He's an addict now...His 3x3 avg is in the 30's with a pb of 24sec....he wore out the battery on his stackmat timer 

I've youtubed one of his solves (35 seconds)... See you guys there....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9an3MGaEw0


----------



## zumax (Jun 6, 2009)

^^great, i'm gonna get beat by a 7 year old^^
just getting into serious cubing, but this should be a nice experience for me.


----------



## abr71310 (Jun 7, 2009)

Dave is there a way people can pay you in advance to reserve cubes? -- I wanted a Rubik's DIY but I don't want to have to pay the site + stuff because I'm lazy and can't get a hold of a credit / debit card (lol).

I can pick it up at TOS and whatnot, it's just a matter of definitively reserving a black DIY-kit so that I can finally build my DIY-B hybrid >< xD


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 8, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Dave is there a way people can pay you in advance to reserve cubes? -- I wanted a Rubik's DIY but I don't want to have to pay the site...



I think i told you this before, but i can't find where i did so. If all you want is a Rubik's DIY, as long as they are available in Canada, we will have them at the competition. But i don't have any in right now, so i can't say i can reserve it for you with 100% accuracy. I usually pick up a dozen when i get the prizes, which is closer to the competition date. But i am sure you won't have a problem getting one if we get them in, so no need to pay for that in advance. I have yet to experience a problem getting them, so the odds are in your favour.


----------



## abr71310 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info dave, and sorry, I'm just paranoid since I got my Type B in and now want to make Erik's epic hybrid... 

17 days to TOS!!!
uh...
47 days to C3!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 24, 2009)

~bump~

TOS is in 3 days!!
registration closes today before 5pm


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> ~bump~
> 
> TOS is in 3 days!!
> registration closes today before 5pm



Yup, yay! 

We're going to need a bigger room... 

74 people... Wow...

Edited.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 24, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> LOL Canadian competitions are gunna get epically saturated with American competitors (not that it's a bad thing, I just find that pretty funny).


so far there are just 3 competitors from the US that have registered for TOS 



Yalow said:


> We're going to need a bigger room...
> 
> 74 people... Wow...
> 
> Edited.


We need more chairs, waaaay more chairs. At TOW, most of the kids were sitting on the floor, taking up a lot of space. TOS is definitely going to be crowded


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> We need more chairs, waaaay more chairs. At TOW, most of the kids were sitting on the floor, taking up a lot of space. TOS is definitely going to be crowded



That is a good idea, Sarah. I just contacted them to see if we can get more chairs. The problem i see, though, is that we don't have much more room to put chairs and still be able to maneuver. I guess we can look to put more in the atrium area. If we get that number (or more!) it will definitely be an interesting competition. 

All you experienced cubers, i will need your help in maintaining order. Lead by example.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 24, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> abr71310 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Canadian competitions are gunna get epically saturated with American competitors (not that it's a bad thing, I just find that pretty funny).
> ...



I don't compete under US nationality, but I'm still from Texas. So make that 4.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > abr71310 said:
> ...



oops, :$ I knew you were coming. I went through the registration list and counted how many times "US" appeared. eek.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 24, 2009)

I just registered, so sorry all you people 

I will be visiting my aunt who lives in Canada and will be staying there for a while. So I thought why not break my previous sucky NRs? Lol

I still made it in time right?


----------



## abr71310 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nitrocan!! -- I'm bringing my cypriot friend (if his dad gives him permission!!!) to the competition; seeing that you registered, I wonder if you guys could speak the same language!! 

Ah well, see y'all at the competition... gotta go early to get a sexy table.


----------



## enigmahack (Jun 26, 2009)

So the final total is what? 78? 

That's CRAZY!!!

I'm super psyched


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 26, 2009)

enigmahack said:


> So the final total is what? 78?
> 
> That's CRAZY!!!
> 
> I'm super psyched



76 really, since Kit (and with him his friend) can't come, but there'll be plenty who didn't register. Still crazy 

WHOO! I'm psyched too! 

EDIT: Alright, see you all tomorrow!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 27, 2009)

I am posting this for Jai.

Harris won 3x3 with a 11.93 avg, Eric Limeback is second with 13.15, and I (Jai Gambhir) am third with 13.35

Harris got a 11.15 avg in the first round. (11.00, 11.58, 11.22, 11.00, 11.22 = 11.15 NAR)

Jai got a 23.xx avg in OH first round.


----------



## Kian (Jun 27, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> I am posting this for Jai.
> 
> Harris won 3x3 with a 11.93 avg, Eric Limeback is second with 13.15, and I (Jai Gambhir) am third with 13.35
> 
> ...



Congrats on the NAR, Harris!


----------



## pjk (Jun 27, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> I am posting this for Jai.
> 
> Harris won 3x3 with a 11.93 avg, Eric Limeback is second with 13.15, and I (Jai Gambhir) am third with 13.35
> 
> ...


Congrats Harris, finally got the NAR back.


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2009)

Good job Harris!


----------



## PeterV (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats, Harris! Great average.


----------



## Jai (Jun 28, 2009)

Michael Shao (abr71310) wrote down all of the top three averages during the awards, and I copied them down (thanks man ).

*Magic:*
3) Preston Nguyen -* 1.86*
2) Eric Limeback - *1.78*
1) Peter Stulp - *1.42*

*Megaminx:*
3) Emile Compion - *2:20.00* (I think it's .00, not sure though)
2) Jack Moseley - *2:18.53*
1) Emily Wang - *2:06.09*

*BLD:*
3) Emile Compion - *3:16.38*
2) Jack Moseley - *2:47.03*
1) Eric Limeback - *2:30.97*

*5x5:*
3) Harris Chan - *1:51.82*
2) Jack Moseley - *1:48.76*
1) Emile Compion - *1:48.36*

*3x3 OH:*
3) Eric Limeback - *26.27*
2) Jai Gambhir - *25.64*
1) Harris Chan - *24.36*

*2x2:*
3) Emile Compion - *6.10*
2) Jai Gambhir - *6.04*
1) Justin Jaffray - *5.36*

*4x4:*
3) Eric Limeback - *1:05.77*
2) Jai Gambhir - *1:01.00*
1) Harris Chan - *57.92*

*3x3:*
3) Jai Gambhir - *13.35*
2) Eric Limeback - *13.15*
1) Harris Chan - *11.93*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*NARs:*
3x3 average - Harris Chan - first round - 11.15 (11.00, 11.58, 11.22, 11.00, 11.22) [thanks for posting it for me while I was still at TOS, jt]
2x2 single - Eric Limeback - first round - 1.52

*NRs (Canada):*
4x4 average - Harris Chan - 57.92 (I don't have the times)
5x5 single - Harris Chan - 1:32.xx


----------



## Escher (Jun 28, 2009)

Justin won 2x2! Awesome, good for him 

Congrats to Harris, Jai and Eric, who seem to be on the podium for every other event


----------



## abr71310 (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw, what sucks is that I got home an hour ago but fell asleep at my desk. :\\

Thanks for posting it Jai, and nice formatting!! ^^
-- Congrats again to Harris, Jai and Eric for the good placements!


----------



## Jai (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, and there were two mystery events - putting a ball into a cup (Dave's tribute/ode to Magic), and the 15 puzzle. The ball in a cup one was hilarious.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 28, 2009)

Also, Eric got the 2x2 NR single with 1.55 I believe.

This comp was a ton of fun, probably the most fun I've had yet. Thanks everyone for making it a great time!

EDIT: Harris also got the 5x5 NR single I think, 1:32.xy.

It was preceded by a 1:36 (also both NR's) from Brendon and Jack.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 28, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Also, Eric got the 2x2 NR single with 1.55 I believe.
> 
> This comp was a ton of fun, probably the most fun I've had yet. Thanks everyone for making it a great time!.



Agreed! Definitely one the most fun competitions yet. The finals were epic, and most of did horribly  
I did so badly in every event, but I don't mind at all because it was really really fun



Yalow said:


> EDIT: Harris also got the 5x5 NR single I think, 1:32.xy.
> 
> It was preceded by a 1:36 (also both NR's) from Brendon and Jack.


Jack broke the NR with a 1:36.9x them, Brendon got a 1:36.6x (?), then about half a minute later, Harris got 1:32 (?)


----------



## Jai (Jun 28, 2009)

Eric's 1.52 2x2 single isn't just NR - it's a NAR! 
Oh, and I also recorded the ball-in-a-cup mystery event, so I'll be uploading that to youtube soon.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 28, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> I just registered, so sorry all you people
> 
> I will be visiting my aunt who lives in Canada and will be staying there for a while. So I thought why not break my previous sucky NRs? Lol
> 
> I still made it in time right?


I saw you during the 5x5x5 round.
I said "hi Nitrocan" a few times but you didn't hear me ._.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome competition, definitely worth coming all the way from Texas! 

The competition was definitely the most well run I've been to so far. You did a spectacular job Dave!

It was really cool meeting a bunch of Canadian cubers I had spoken to online. Canada's not much different from the US really. Except a bunch of people say "eh" at the end of every sentence and they say "X Y Zed". lol. 

I had a 1.55 2x2 single, ridiculous. I did pretty good in OH in the first round, 27 average and 23 single. 3x3 was *EPIC* fail for me in the first round, 18.21 I think. Second round was slightly better, 16.xx average, but still pretty bad. Then the final was intense. We basically went 1v1 with a big crowd of people watching and at least 15 people videotaping. I started off pretty good, 13 14 13.. Then I choked, 17 and 16. :/ Meh, 14.95 average, finally sub 15 so I can't complain.

Harris is *insanely* consistent. He kept up his 11 second average streak, now he has 11 straight sub 12 competition averages. 

Eric didn't do his best. I was cubing with him the two days prior to TOS and he had a bunch of 10-11 averages with sub 10 singles. Oh well, he'll do better at C3 or CO.

Anyway, pretty long post, but everything's bigger in Texas right? 

Fun meeting everyone and I hope to compete with you again. I'll plan for it next summer!


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 28, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ...



It was great to meet you in person Anthony, you were a lot of fun  Watching you and Eric team BLD was awesome.

I'm a bit disappointed in how I did on that 2x2 scramble, I should have been faster, but oh well. Overall I was happy with my 2x2 performance.

The finals were so fun! I thought it was cool that we went up in twos. That was great. I hope we get to do that again in the future. Not that it's likely I'll make it again for a while  my second round average was amazingly good for me (17.xx).


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 28, 2009)

'Twas nice meeting you Anthony 

btw... U L' U2 R U R' U2 L


----------



## Kian (Jun 28, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Harris is *insanely* consistent. He kept up his 11 second average streak, now he has 11 straight sub 12 competition averages.



That is truly amazing.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 28, 2009)

*@ Justin* - Yeah, you were really cool Justin. I might just learn full CLL because of you. Again, congrats on 1st, you deserved it. Also, nice sneak into the 3x3 Final, I'm sure that felt great.

*@ Sarah* - You're even cooler in person than you are online.  
And yeah, that's the alg I wanted.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 28, 2009)

Allow me to say what i forgot to say in the all the chaos. I didn't invent the mystery event, but was taught the ways by Tyson Mao and Adam Zamora. I have heard Tyson mention this before, and Adam and i had a whole conversation about it in Pittsburgh earlier this year. He proceeded to demonstrate it and immediately all the kids wanted to do it (this is with a cube cover and rolled up piece of paper, not the high class equipment that we brought!). So i knew it would be a hit.

I am glad everyone had a good time. Anthony, it was nice to meet you. You seem like a really cool guy, I'd love to see you back up here again some time. We don't plan on stopping any time soon, so if you can make it next year, i will be pleased to see you here again. Enjoy the rest of your time in Canada.

Congratulations to all our NR setters, and to Harris for reclaiming the NAR. You are a beast on the 3x3. It is a treat to be able to witness it.


----------



## Tortin (Jun 28, 2009)

It was nice meeting you, Anthony.  Racing with you was fun.

11 straight 11 averages? Damn. How many white rubik's DIYs do you have now, Harris?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 28, 2009)

I demand the 2x2 scrambles.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 28, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I demand the 2x2 scrambles.



here's the one that a few people sub-2'd

F U2 F U F U' R F2 U R2 F2


----------



## tsaoenator (Jun 28, 2009)

I hate you, Harris. But congrats, and thanks for giving me extra motivation for US Nationals.


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2009)

"Oh hey guys I'm Harris Chan I'm ABSOLUTELY INSANE"

But anyway...



Dave Campbell said:


> Allow me to say what i forgot to say in the all the chaos. I didn't invent the mystery event, but was taught the ways by Tyson Mao and Adam Zamora. I have heard Tyson mention this before, and Adam and i had a whole conversation about it in Pittsburgh earlier this year. He proceeded to demonstrate it and immediately all the kids wanted to do it (this is with a cube cover and rolled up piece of paper, not the high class equipment that we brought!). So i knew it would be a hit.



Heh yes as I recall, everyone wanted to play with it the very first time I met everyone at the San Francisco Open in January. It was quite fun, and Adam was quite the expert.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > I just registered, so sorry all you people
> ...



Oh, I'm sorry, I really didn't hear that. It was a better 5x5 round than I expected though. I'm happy to have succeeded the BLD too, but it was an extremely easy scramble. 4 corners were oriented and permuted correcly and one more was permuted correctly. The edges were normal.

BUT WHY DID I HAVE TO SUCK AT 3X3???


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 28, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > nitrocan said:
> ...


I was the one who was scrambling your 5x5x5 

I messed up edges on the first BLD solve 
I sucked at 3x3 too, especially in the finals


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 28, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I demand the 2x2 scrambles.




David, you need leverage to make demands. Are there any hostages?

http://www.canadiancubing.com/downloads/Scrambles/Scrambles.TOS2009.zip

Requires a PDF reader, be sure to read the ReadMe.txt file to replicate the scramble in which you undoubtedly are interested.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 28, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Allow me to say what i forgot to say in the all the chaos. I didn't invent the mystery event, but was taught the ways by Tyson Mao and Adam Zamora. I have heard Tyson mention this before, and Adam and i had a whole conversation about it in Pittsburgh earlier this year. He proceeded to demonstrate it and immediately all the kids wanted to do it (this is with a cube cover and rolled up piece of paper, not the high class equipment that we brought!). So i knew it would be a hit.


Oh I remember this at CMU we didn't use it as an actual event but it was still really fun and funny to watch.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 28, 2009)

That 2x2 scramble is insane. As is Harris.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 28, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



Thanks for the scrambles! Now my 5x5 single is better than my 4x4 single 
My 4x4 sucked so I didn't compete in that.


----------



## Jai (Jun 28, 2009)

The ball in a cup mystery event:


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 29, 2009)

Dave uploaded some videos from the finals 
youtube.com/canadiancubing


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tortin said:


> It was nice meeting you, Anthony.  Racing with you was fun.
> 
> 11 straight 11 averages? Damn. How many white rubik's DIYs do you have now, Harris?



LOL so YOU'RE Emily Wang. Congrats on your insane times... geez, fastest female canadian speedcuber much?? 

Harris has a BAJILLION because he usually wins more than just 3x3x3. =P



nitrocan said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I saw you during the 5x5x5 round.
> ...



DUDE I didn't even realize you were there, I would have totally said hi to you, especially if my friend came (He's Cypriot and would have set NRs in anything he competed in, since there's STILL nobody from Cyprus who has registered in a competition yet)!!!

Ahh well, hopefully next time, or sometime soon.


----------

